# Another New one



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Been workin on this and got the mechanism and bart all set up. Here's a video of it in action, let me know what you think.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/?action=view&current=100_1452.flv


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice construction. Is it possible to have the skele have a higher psi to really "pop" out?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Kick ass! I like it.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Dark,

Nice smooth movement on that pneumatic. The airbrush spitter you put together, that actually works on the venturi principle, correct? Great job.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Made some more progress. The airbrush crapped out on me so I went a different route. Took a 1/2 inch air line and cut a hole in it. Then stuck a 1/4 air line in. Its not so much of a mist now its more liek a sprayer but I think it'll be good. Her'es some pics


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Tweaked it a little more.

Video 2 video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/100_1459


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I think the spray pattern on the spitter is perfect! Nice Job!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That prop is looking great DarkShadows. Looking forward to seeing it dressed out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the spray pattern. I agree it's perfect! Nice job!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That's a really nice looking prop. I think maybe I'll try one next year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now make the hand spread apart and that would really be cool. Or just have fireworks in the background. That should do it. LOL. All joking aside, that is awesome. I love it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow!! Niice!! I agree, though, it should pop out quicker, but otherwise excellent job!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Worked on it a little more. Painted the inside all black and boarded it up. Installed Blue LED's in the eyes, And up'd the PSI so it jumps out faster.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Painted it up!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice DW
like the box style too


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

killer!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Great job. I like it.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome...looking forward to seeing it in the dark in action.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nicely done! The water spitter is dynamite. Here's a question. Where do you get those manifolds?


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, this thing is awesome! And the pneumatics are quiet too... love that! Any plans to cover up the mechanical workings with cheesecloth or something?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Sweeney Family Horror said:


> Very nicely done! The water spitter is dynamite. Here's a question. Where do you get those manifolds?


Hmmm. which Manifold are you talking about? If your talking about the solenoid valve, I have a pneumatic kit I made up for sale in the forsale seciton.

Thanks for all the great compliments guys (and gals)! I'll be sure to post a video of it set up in the yard with the lights and everything hooked up.

And If anyoe was wondering, I am not using the 1/2 inch air line with 1/4 inch water hose. I fitted a sray gun in the back of the head and adjusted the nozzle. Here's a pic










At night, you can hardly see that it is a spray gun.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is pretty cool. 

If you get pics of kids getting sprayed and their reactions, please post them.

Thank you.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

That is nice! OK, question or maybe a suggestion. Would it be possible to shine a red light into the spray to make it look like blood? I don't know if it would work, just thought it would look cool.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks bud man! I used a concept my friend has on his camaro. He has a nitrous set up on his car and he has two purge valves. He bought they kit and it came with purge lights, which are LEDs. THe leds are right next to the nozzle so when the purge goes off, it lights up blue at night. I Have 4 leds wired up on the head - 1 in each eye and 2 in the mouth by the sprayer. When you look at it it shoots a blue mist. IT turned out really cool and i'll try and get a night shot or video of it.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome!


----------

